

Augmenting Human Intellect: A Conceptual Framework (1962) - kruhft
http://www.dougengelbart.org/pubs/augment-3906.html

======
ivanzhao
It also marks the 50th year anniversary of Ivan Sutherland's Sketchpad, which
inspired/reenforced Engelbart to realize his ideas in this paper, to
eventually become what you saw in his "Mother of All Demos".

It's a bit sad, 50 years later, we are still operating in the the same
paradigm initiated by Sutherland, and so little in Engelbart's paper has been
truly realized.

------
irickt
"WHOM TO AUGMENT FIRST

"The experimental work of deriving, testing, and integrating innovations into
a growing system of augmentation means must have a specific type of human task
to try to develop more effectiveness for, to give unifying focus to the
research. We recommend the particular task of computer programming for this
purpose."

------
gwern
So basically, Emacs.

~~~
kruhft
The interesting part is that I found this paper (actually a list of
references: <http://kruhft.dyndns.org/item?id=151>) through reading the the
editor-people newsgroup/mailing list circa 1981 (through
nntp://nntp.olduse.net). Its quite a lively discussion about editors, lisp and
human computer interfacing in the days of ed with the new up and comers vi and
emacs expanding the horizons of state of the art editing software.

